# Nam Koo Terrace, Hong Kong Island, August 2019



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2019)

*1. The History*
Nam Koo Terrace is a two-storey red brick mansion was built in c.1915-1921 by a wealthy Shanghai merchant named of Chun-man, incorporating elements of both Eastern and Western architecture. It is located at No.55 Ship Street in the metropolitan area of Wan Chai in Hong Kong. Chun-man was a senior salesman with the Wing On Company before being promoted to Assistant Manager. He was forced to vacate the mansion at the start of the Japanese occupation of Hong Kong and died shortly after his return. During the occupation the house was used as a "comfort house” (military brothel) for the Japanese soldiers between 1941 to 1945. Nam Koo Terrace remained under the ownership of the To family until 1988, when the property was sold to YUBA Co. Hopewell Holdings then took over ownership of the building in 1993 which the intention of demolishing it in order to make way for their “Mega Tower” hotel project a.k.a. The Hopewell Centre II. Since then, however, the building has stood vacant. The plan now is to the preserve this historical site as in 1996, Nam Koo Terrace received the status of a Grade I Historical Building from the Antiquities Advisory Board, in light of its historical and architectural importance in Hong Kong

Locally it is referred to as a 'Haunted House', haunted by the 'ghosts' of women who are said to have died while it served as a Japanese military brothel. Witnesses claim to have heard cries and screams and seen "ghostly flames" in the house. 

*2. The Explore*
Having failed at this place last year, myself and non-forum member Dr Howser thought we’d give it another go this year. Having gained access to the old school next door a way to squeeze into Nam Koo was quickly found and we made our way around the building. Once we were in the sight that greeted us was a forest of metal props which made us kiss goodbye to getting any decent internals. Having turned the corner to come face-to-face with a security hut with guard in, who fortunately didn’t see us, we beat a retreat back to the school.

*3. The Pictures*

On the outside looking in:


img2457 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nam Koo 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front elevation of Nam Koo:


img2455 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some nice corner architectural details:


img2456 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the wrought-iron window grills:


Nam Koo 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2463 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2462 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Doric columns at the front:


img2486 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside there’s not too much of interest:


Nam Koo 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nam Koo 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from a sea of these:


Nam Koo 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit of old paperwork:


Nam Koo 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And an old toilet:


Nam Koo 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back outside:


Nam Koo 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some shots of the roof:


img2468 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bars probably date back from the Japanese occupation during the second world war:


img2478 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2479 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a few pictures of the adjacent old school:


img2460 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2472 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside one of the classrooms:


Nam Koo 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And another:


img2491 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2493 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2497 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Nam Koo 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2465 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Going up:


img2474 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An onto the roof:


img2484 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the view across to the side of Nam Koo where the hillside has been dug out to build new skyscrapers:


img2487 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back down again:


img2496 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

